# Questions about going to the range.



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wondering, do you guys clean your gun during a range session after shooting like 200 rounds or do you just complete the session then go home and clean it up? Thanks!

Tim


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

If it´s still shooting, I let it go all the way to the end.
But I can remenber one time I was using a german brand of ammo (very dirty) and I had to clean it during the session.
Good for me I always take my cleaning kit with me to the range.
So choose a good range bag.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't own anything that requires cleaning after 200 rounds to continue functioning. Typically, when I buy a new semi-auto, I will break it in, in two range sessions of about 150 to 250 rounds each, depending on how it is performing.

I did own a Ruger Security Six revolver once that would fail if I tried to fire .357 magnums after feeding it a couple of boxes of dirty .38 specials. Powder residue and melted lead would build up in the individual chambers that would not allow the .357's to fully seat, and therefore the cylinder did not rotate freely. I have not had that problem with my other revolvers, though, and I swapped the Ruger.

I always go home and clean up, the same day, usually.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll run a bore snake through one if it's shooting a little squirrely but I don;t try to get more in depth than that.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never cleaned any of my guns mid session.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I'll run a bore snake through one if it's shooting a little squirrely but I don;t try to get more in depth than that.


Ditto.....maybe a little oil on the barrel and slide.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

300 rounds is what I currently shoot in one range session, I always clean at home.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It would seem to me that cleaning your guns in the middle of a range seesion is a waste of time and energy since you are just going to get them dirty again. So unless you had a problem with the functioning of your firearm I see no reason.

I used to clean my guns at the range immediately after the session, just to get it done and spare wifey my stinking up the house. The range stopped allowing it though because too many people (not me included) weren't cleaning up after themselves.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys! I think I will just wait till I get home. I'll bring my kit along with me just in case but, I hardly doubt that I will have to clean it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> I used to clean my guns at the range immediately after the session, just to get it done and spare wifey my stinking up the house. The range stopped allowing it though because too many people (not me included) weren't cleaning up after themselves.


Was there a specific area for cleaning?


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Many or I should say most ranges around here don't want you to clean your guns at the range. The range is reserved for shooters and if you are not shooting clear the lane for the next guy. 

Around here, it gets quite busy.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

*Response to Dredd and Unpecador*

No one cleaned their guns in the range proper. They allowed you to use the tables in the classroom (when the room was not in use of course). We would just lay down bunches of newspaper and it was no problem. The side door to the parking lot was right there and provided plenty of ventilation. But as is typical, guys would not bother to clean up after themselves and they had to put a stop to it.

Too bad because it was real convenient to clean and lube right after a range session, when you are already "in the mode". When I'd get home I would just load up my guns for readiness and place them in the amsec box. Done.

This is just one example of why I hate people. :anim_lol: (j/k)


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

It depends for me. My pistols...clean them when I get home, or the first opportunity. My bolt action rifles or the AR-15, I'll run a bore snake through with a bit of CLP while the barrel is still warm. I think the fouling comes out better when it's still warm. I don't ever break down my firearms at the range to clean them.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I clean at home except on a rare occasion when I am having some sort of problem.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I wipe the powder residue off the end of the slide after a hundred rounds or so... LOL

I wipe it down well enough so as not to get my waistband dirty after I shoot it... Then I field strip and clean after 500-600 rounds.

Not sure I can get an XD dirty enough to make it fail... Torture test was over 17,000 rounds before it was cleaned...

Jeff


----------



## ReD_HaZe (Oct 5, 2008)

Since I'm new to gun owership i'm praticing disassembly on my guns. I went to the range today it does get quite busy after 100 rds through the LCP I clean it for the first time and feel more confortable breaking down at home. I'm meticulous about cleaning the gun anyways. You take your time at your own pace.


----------



## Thallas (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never cleaned my gun at the range. While I'm there I'm working on the joys of getting it dirty. The cleaning up comes after I return to my residence.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I clean my guns at home...after a dozen or so range sessions.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Dredd said:


> Many or I should say most ranges around here don't want you to clean your guns at the range. The range is reserved for shooters and if you are not shooting clear the lane for the next guy.
> 
> Around here, it gets quite busy.


My range is fairly busy...I would NOT be happy to see some guy using CLP at the lane while others are waiting.

Even at the outside table would be an imposition.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Wyatt said:


> It would seem to me that cleaning your guns in the middle of a range seesion is a waste of time and energy since you are just going to get them dirty again. So unless you had a problem with the functioning of your firearm I see no reason.


Ditto. Especially since my range charges by the hour. It'd be a waste of money for cleaning it just to get it dirty again.

I buy guns that the functionality won't be affected by a few hundred arounds (or thousand even) down the tube. I typically shoot 300 rounds per visit, and clean the guns every other visit or so, unless I know it's going to be a long time before that one comes back out, I will clean it so it's not sitting dirty for months on end.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

cquence said:


> Thanks for the replies guys! I think I will just wait till I get home. I'll bring my kit along with me just in case but, I hardly doubt that I will have to clean it.


If the gun you are shooting is the one in your sig (no pun intended), you won't have to.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Spartan said:


> If the gun you are shooting is the one in your sig (no pun intended), you won't have to.


Yeah its the one in my sig. I cant wait for it. Picking it up this saturday!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

cquence said:


> Yeah its the one in my sig. I cant wait for it. Picking it up this saturday!


Give it a good cleaning before you take it to the range for the first time, and don't leave clp or lube/oil in the barrel but patch til it's clean and dry.


----------



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Give it a good cleaning before you take it to the range for the first time, and don't leave clp or lube/oil in the barrel but patch til it's clean and dry.


Thanks...I will do that. When I pick it up...I'll clean it when I get home. I'll make sure there is no lube or any oil in the barrel or any other place. Is there a reason why for this? Thats only for the first range session right?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

cquence said:


> Thanks...I will do that. When I pick it up...I'll clean it when I get home. I'll make sure there is no lube or any oil in the barrel or any other place. Is there a reason why for this? Thats only for the first range session right?


Sometimes guns are shipped from the factory with various coatings used as protectants / preservatives as the manufacturer doesn't know when the gun will be sold. You need to clean the gun before you use it in order to get rid of this.

Once you've used your gun, when you clean it you will probably lube certain areas such as the slide rails with a couple drops of good gun oil. You do not want to leave any oil or CLP in the barrel. The barrel should be patched until clean and dry. Any oil in the barrel can cause a fairly significant increase in pressures when you fire it that could eventually take their toll on the barrel. You really only want to leave the inside of the barrel with a thin coat of oil if the gun is going to be stored for a long period. And then clean it out when you do take it out of hibernation.


----------

